# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  I'm a n00b but no less obsessed...and completely stumped.

## Christopher Pilgrim

Please help me identify if this snake is indeed more special than Normal!
The one on the left.  She's been balled up since I got her home, but I'm pretty well convinced she's more than "just" a normal.
My wife (who knows next to nothing about BPs, morphs, etc) took one look at her when I opened the pillowcase and said "That's not the same snake you had in there earlier."



Normal on the right.  What's the one on the left?

----------


## Rat160

looks normal to me. Normals can come in so many different colors and patterns. I have several normals that are really odd looking. But then again only breeding will tell the whole truth. Here are a few of my odd normals that im dinkering with.

----------


## BMorrison

While it looks like a normal to me there's also a big part of me that's screaming dinker. Try breeding it out and proving it. Got any belly shots?

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

> While it looks like a normal to me there's also a big part of me that's screaming dinker. Try breeding it out and proving it. Got any belly shots?


Once she calms down/ relaxes a bit, I'll get some belly shots in here. Poor girl came from a home with no heat source, no humidity regulation (or even misting) *and we live in a literal desert*.  Belly shots might actually help, though, b/c it's a little different looking to me.

Then again...that's just me.

Here we go:

----------


## decensored

I would say its a normal - here's two pictures of my normals.  VERY DIFFERENT but both are WildType.

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

Head shot.

----------


## Rat160

still say good looking normal.

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (09-02-2011)

----------


## llovelace

[QUOTE=Rat160;1641607][QUOTE]

This does not look like a normal

----------


## Rat160

> This does not look like a normal


Lol I know! Question is what does it look like??? Nothing that I know of.. "rubs hands together" excited for next season. Its a female too almost 3000g, now what to put with her???  :Smile:

----------


## SilverDemon

> Lol I know! Question is what does it look like??? Nothing that I know of.. "rubs hands together" excited for next season. Its a female too almost 3000g, now what to put with her???


She almost looks fire-ish, so maybe your fire male?

----------


## Rat160

> She almost looks fire-ish, so maybe your fire male?


maybe.. havent decided yet. I also have access to males not listed.

----------


## angllady2

Your new female looks remarkably like my light normal female.  Most people who don't know any better mistake her for a ghost, but anyone whose seen an actual ghost knows she's not.

Normals come in an amazing range of colors and patterns.

This is my light momma:


This is also a normal:


And so is this one:


See how different they can be ?

Gale

----------


## Rat160

> Your new female looks remarkably like my light normal female.  Most people who don't know any better mistake her for a ghost, but anyone whose seen an actual ghost knows she's not.
> 
> Normals come in an amazing range of colors and patterns.
> 
> Gale


Yeah only mine is seriously banded and if you look closely you can notice that the head is completely blushed out like a fire would be.

----------


## wolfy-hound

It looks like a realy nice normal to me. "Normals" come in such a vast array of light-dark, reduced-busy, reddish-brownish-yellowish that it's easy to see one vs another and think it's massively different.

Of course, what we hear very often is  "The camera doesn't capture the 'look'..." which is certainly true. I have my own 'dinker' females that no matter how to photograph them, the 'odd' part doesn't seem to come through in the pictures.

If you think she's a dinker project, I look forward to seeing if you can prove something out. Otherwise, you've still got a gorgeous normal.

----------


## Skittles1101

Here are my three normals. Like everyone has mentioned, they vary in such a wide variety that "normal" s just a horrible word for it.
Julius

Audrey

Lucille


I suggest using him/her as a dinker and try to prove it out. If not, it's still a very pretty "classic" ball python  :Wink:

----------


## Gto_402

Lgray that second snake is killer looking! Was it w/c, c/h, or c/b? If captive bred what were the parents? As to the op I have a beautiful normal that could pass as your snake. I love her light coloring. Try and prove her out though. We all have our own dinker projects. Good luck!

----------


## Skittles1101

> Lgray that second snake is killer looking! Was it w/c, c/h, or c/b? If captive bred what were the parents? As to the op I have a beautiful normal that could pass as your snake. I love her light coloring. Try and prove her out though. We all have our own dinker projects. Good luck!


Thank you! Her and my other female came from the same breeder Eclipse Exotics. I loved how they both look, and I honestly can't remember the pairing they came from. They both just caught my eye, Audrey because of her orange tint, which really is orange in person, and her sister because of her high white outline and killer pattern (doesn't show well in that picture). I thought for "normals" they were well worth the money even with shipping. Both are CBB  :Smile:

----------


## Peoples

[QUOTE=llovelace;1641640][QUOTE=Rat160;1641607]


> This does not look like a normal


Looks banded to me.... I stand to be corrected

----------


## purplemuffin

Even if she IS a nice normal, she would be the perfect mate for other 'light' morphs! Breed HER to a fire instead of breeding a fire to a dark normal!

----------


## python_addict

[QUOTE=llovelace;1641640][QUOTE=Rat160;1641607]


> This does not look like a normal


I had an almost identical female actually very light creamy reduced pattern that i still have pictures of but everyone told me she was just normal haha i wish i still had her lol

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Looks like a really light and nice normal. I have one like that too.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Looks like a nice, light normal.  Normals can be very dark, or quite light, or reddish, etc.  I like light normals.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Looks like a really nice light female!

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

Just to be clear...
1) I am an admitted new guy, so I don't want this to be misunderstood.  Here goes...

Let's say that the picture "doesn't do her justice".  From what I have been able to find on the Fire morph, she's either a really light normal or a Fire http://youtu.be/JJYfI_komGc.  Really the only way to prove it, though, is to breed her?  Basically, know what she is by what she produces?

My understanding here is, if she's a Fire, 50% of her offspring would be Fires as well.  Of course, if I bred her to a Pinstripe, or a Spider, or another dom/co-dom, then at least if she IS "just" a normal, then I have some variety in the clutch.  But regardless, her babies should (to some extent, at least- I know the % are just the statistical odds) have the same 'Fire' traits she seems to exhibit?

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

Her mojave offspring from last season are either just A++++ mojos, or she's bringing something to the table.
This season, her mate is a lesser pastel.
Next season, one of her male offspring resembling her will be her mate, and we'll see what- if anything- is going on.

----------


## REBELLMORPH

> Her mojave offspring from last season are either just A++++ mojos, or she's bringing something to the table.
> This season, her mate is a lesser pastel.
> Next season, one of her male offspring resembling her will be her mate, and we'll see what- if anything- is going on.


any last season Mojo's pics??

----------


## angllady2

Yes please.

I hatched a vanilla mojo myself this season, I'd love to see how your babies compared to my hatchling.

Gale

----------


## ball-nut

Never mind, tapatalk loaded the last page.

----------


## tikigator

Yeah really where are the pics?? You can't say A++++ mojos and not provide us with some eye candy!!!  Pics please!!

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

This is the A++++ mojo:


This is a completely unrelated mojave from a mojo x normal:

----------


## Daybreaker

> This is a completely unrelated mojave from a mojo x normal:


This is literally everything I'm looking for in a Mojo female  :Surprised:  Stunning

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-14-2013)

----------


## tikigator

I dunno I'm with Daybreaker, that mojo from the unrealated mojo x normal is a stunning example, I think nicer than the A+++ mojo you posted.  Both are nice, but I don't think the A+++ mojo is nicer than the other one.  I don't really see anything different going on other than it's just a nice quality mojo.....

But that other one, dang!   :Good Job:

----------


## hotelvoodoo

I have three with almost the exact same color difference. Our het. ghost is REALLY light, and we have one normal that's super dark, and the third is well...normal looking. I'd like to hope that those slight variations in color could be genetic, but it ain't necessarily so.

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

In the interest of keeping this documented in one thread...
The original female didn't breed in the 2012-13 season.
She has been locking up this year with the same Mojave male that sired her first clutch.

IF this is genetic, getting a male is vital.

With a little bit of luck, she'll give me a male to continue working this out.  I have a few virgin female normals lined up to continue working this project. I'm also going to hold back yb, pastel, and spider females for this.
I owe John Stranahan my sincere thanks for his guidance on how to proceed from where I am now.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

----------

